# Processus d'enrôlement - Durée



## Alea (30 Apr 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai remarqué que beaucoup d'articles et de questions concernent le temps que peut prendre un processus d'enrôlement du dépôt du dossier jusqu'au moment ou l'on reçoit une proposition d'emplois.

Ce vote va nous permettre d'avoir une meilleure idée de ce à quoi on peut s'attendre en terme de temps.
Toutefois, gardons à l'esprit que ça peut varier d'un dossier à l'autre.

Alea


----------



## calamityjoe (30 Apr 2010)

LOL oui mais il peut y avoir de la triche...souvent, apres trois mois de niaisage ou plus avec le dossier, on demande au candidat de refaire une nouvelle demande demploi.  xDDD

So ta question c'est a partir de la premiere demande d'emploi ou la derniere?


----------



## Alea (30 Apr 2010)

La question concerne les gens qui ont eu une offre d'emploi et qui l'ont acceptée.
Donc: durée du processus complet, du dépôt du dossier jusqu'à obtention de la date de début du MBQ.

Alea


----------



## calamityjoe (30 Apr 2010)

Okk bin en fait, j'ai fait une demande en février 2009 et j'ai eu une offre pour le premier mars 2010 dans le métier de Tec Med...sauf qu'en fait, j'ai dut refaire une demande en aout 2009 il me semble et que la premiere a jamais été ajoutée a mon dossier...ni la deuxieme si je me souviens bien...Donc, de la troisième a mon enrolement = 7 mois...de la première qui a jamais été traitée , plus d'un ans...Shit happens  :blotto:
Et si tu te demande pourquoi je ne suis pas militaire présentement, c'est personnel LOL


----------



## Alea (30 Apr 2010)

Ça veut dire que tu peux voter dans la partie de 6 mois et plus 

Que tu ais accepté l'offre ou pas et les raisons pour lesquelles tu n'es pas encore militaires sont personnelles et on respecte tout à fait cela. 

Le but du vote et simplement de donner une idée à tous les autres (incluant moi  ) du temps que ça preut prendre.

Merci pour ta réponse,
Alea


----------



## Riel (30 Apr 2010)

J'ai eu de la chance; aillant été dans la réserve antérieurement et dans les cadets quand j'étais plus jeune, je suppose que sa a été un atout.Pour m'enroler dans la réserve, sa a prit 3 mois du jour que je suis allé porter mes papiers jusqu'à celui ou je me suis présenté à mon unité.Pour la régulière ou je viens récemment d'appliquer, sa a prit 3 mois du jour ou j'ai été porter les papiers jusqu'à ce qu'on m'ait donné la date de mon assermentation et du QMB qui suivra 8 jours après l'assermentation.

Je pense que je suis préviligé à comparer à certains malchanceux qui n'ont pas eu la même chance.Je suppose que mes antécédants de cadets et de réservistes ont probablement aidé à raccourcir ma période d'attente.À vrai dire, j'en ai aucune idée mais je me considère quand même extrèmement chanceux d'en être rendu à ce point aussi vite.


----------



## Alea (1 May 2010)

Merci pour ta réponse Riel 

Effectivement, il semblerait que tu fasses partie des chanceux. Je suis contente pour toi.

Alea


----------



## mysteriousmind (1 May 2010)

j'ai applique en octobre 2006 et recu mon offre en avril 2007, 14 mois...ce fut..long...mais bon c'est fiat...je suis encore en attente pour transfer vers la forces régulière....j'ai demander mon transfert en Février et j'ai sur par ma COC que mon dossier sera pas traité minimum avant juillet. 

qui vivra verra.


----------



## Alea (1 May 2010)

MysteriousMind,

Merci beaucoup pour ta réponse. 
Effectivement 14 mois, c'est long... et dire qu'il y a des gens qui attendent encore plus longtemps. En tout cas, pour toi, comme tu dis, c'est fait 

Félicitation!

Alea

P.S.: Juillet... va venir très vite!


----------



## bill1988 (25 Jul 2010)

Combien de temps ca prend t-il en général entre le temps ou l'on envoi nos documents d'enrollement et celui ou on nous appelle pour commencer les tests?
merci


----------



## SupersonicMax (25 Jul 2010)

Commencé le processus en Novembre 1999, recu une offre en Mai 2000 et enrollé le 17 juin 2000.


----------



## Alea (27 Jul 2010)

bill1988 said:
			
		

> Combien de temps ca prend t-il en général entre le temps ou l'on envoi nos documents d'enrollement et celui ou on nous appelle pour commencer les tests?
> merci



Salut Bill,

1) Si j'étais toi, si le centre de recrutement n'est pas trop loin de chez toi, j'irais porter mes documents en main propre et en profiter par la même occasion pour rencontrer un recruteur afin d'établir un premier contact et pouvoir poser des questions.
Ensuite, je n'attendrais pas que l'on m'appelle. Il est important d'être pro-actif et de suivre son dossier. C'est à toi de téléphoner régulièrement (pas tous les jours quand même) afin de t'informer de ton processus.

2) En ce moment, les Forces Armées Canadienne ne recrutent pas beaucoup la plupart des métiers étant fermés. Par contre, seulement un recruteur va pouvoir t'informer correctement et te dire si le métier que tu as choisis est ouvert ou pas.

3) Le temps d'attente varie d'un dossier à l'autre. SupersonicMax à eu un processus relativement court si l'on compare à d'autres qui doivent attendre parfois jusqu'à 2 ans avant de pouvoir être enrôlés.


Il y a plusieurs procédures à passer avant d'en arriver à l'enrôlement et selon les cas, ça peut prendre plus de temps:
- Remplir les formulaires
- Passer le "background check" (dossier de crédit, dossier criminel, références etc...)
- Passer le test d'aptitude (TAFC)
- Passer l'examen médical
- Avoir une entrevue
- Recevoir une offre.

En gros, c'est ça 

Tiens nous au courant,
Alea


----------



## bill1988 (28 Jul 2010)

Merci de ta réponse! En fait, j'ai envoyé mes documents au mois de mai.  Il m'ont ensuite renvoyé un document car il manquait un endroit où j n'avais pas signé... ca donc retardé mon processus.  ca fait donc environ 3-4 semaines que j'ai renvoyé les documents et je n'ai toujours pas de nouvelle... je me demande donc combien de temps peut-il s'écouler avant qu'il m'appelle pour passer le test d'aptitude.   J'ai appliquer dans la réserve comme fantassin et je désir débuter au mois de septembre, dans le meilleur des cas.


----------



## Alea (28 Jul 2010)

bill1988 said:
			
		

> Merci de ta réponse! En fait, j'ai envoyé mes documents au mois de mai.  Il m'ont ensuite renvoyé un document car il manquait un endroit où j n'avais pas signé... ca donc retardé mon processus.  ca fait donc environ 3-4 semaines que j'ai renvoyé les documents et je n'ai toujours pas de nouvelle... je me demande donc combien de temps peut-il s'écouler avant qu'il m'appelle pour passer le test d'aptitude.   J'ai appliquer dans la réserve comme fantassin et je désir débuter au mois de septembre, dans le meilleur des cas.



Salut Bill,

En fait, il est bon de leur passer un coup de fil de toi-même afin d'être pro-actif dans ton dossier. N'attends pas que le centre de recrutement te téléphone. Les recruteurs sont souvent débordés et comme il n'y a pas beaucoup d'ouvertures de postes en ce moment, il arrive qu'ils ne téléphonent pas parce qu'ils n'ont pas de poste à offrir mais tu ne le sauras pas en attendant que ton téléphone sonne.
Ce qui est encore mieux, si tu en as la possibilité, c'est de te présenter sur place. Tu n'as pas besoin de rendez-vous pour ça.

Tiens-nous au courant,
Alea


----------



## jocho (30 Jul 2010)

Salut,

J'ai remit mes documents le 25 janvier 2010, examen écrit le 25 mars, le médical et l'entrevue le 21 avril et on m'a offert un poste le 4 mai. Mon QMB débute le 11 octobre. Je crois que mon processus a été assez court car il y avait des places disponible dans le poste qui était mon premier choix et qu'on m'a offert, soit Opérateur Sonar. : salute:


----------



## Schifty (31 Jul 2010)

Pour moi ca date de vla 7 ans! J'ai fit ma demande en décembre 2002 qund j'avais 16 ans pour la réguliere. J'ai passé mes test en fevrier 2003 apres mes 17 ans et en mai j'ai eu ma date de cours pour le QMB le 2 juillet 2003. En septembre 2003 je me suis retrouver au PRETC a Borden en attente de mon cours de métier. En Octobre 2004 j'ai commencer mnn cour de métier, oui apres un an ^^. Puis en Mars 2005 j'etais finalement former!


----------



## Alea (2 Aug 2010)

Schifty said:
			
		

> Pour moi ca date de vla 7 ans! J'ai fit ma demande en décembre 2002 qund j'avais 16 ans pour la réguliere. J'ai passé mes test en fevrier 2003 apres mes 17 ans et en mai j'ai eu ma date de cours pour le QMB le 2 juillet 2003. En septembre 2003 je me suis retrouver au PRETC a Borden en attente de mon cours de métier. En Octobre 2004 j'ai commencer mnn cour de métier, oui apres un an ^^. Puis en Mars 2005 j'etais finalement former!



Oups! Schifty! 1 an d'attente avant de commencer le cours de métier? C'est vraiment long. Est-ce que c'est courant dans ton métier ou est-ce que c'est pour tous les métiers? 
Quelle est la raison de tant d'attente?
Qu'est-ce que tu fais pendant cette attente?

Je suis curieuse de savoir pour le cas ou ça m'arrive à moi aussi 

Alea


----------



## Schifty (2 Aug 2010)

Bah non c'est pas courant dans mon métier, mon frere est entré lui aussi comme operateur transmision, puis ca ete que 1-2 mois d'attente.

Pourquoi un an... c'est simple, le métier est dans le rouge et l'es toujours, mais cette année la, ils ont recruter trop de personne dans le metier... pour les cours qui se donne. Donc c'est pour cela.

Ce que j'ai fait, bien mon cours de QS de 6 sem. Puis apres ca, bin rien ^^ j'ai attendu a Borden, a pas faire grand chose, entrainement le matin, pis sinon bin des niaiserie par moment..... vraiment plaisant XD


----------



## Alea (3 Aug 2010)

Schifty said:
			
		

> Bah non c'est pas courant dans mon métier, mon frere est entré lui aussi comme operateur transmision, puis ca ete que 1-2 mois d'attente.
> 
> Pourquoi un an... c'est simple, le métier est dans le rouge et l'es toujours, mais cette année la, ils ont recruter trop de personne dans le metier... pour les cours qui se donne. Donc c'est pour cela.
> 
> Ce que j'ai fait, bien mon cours de QS de 6 sem. Puis apres ca, bin rien ^^ j'ai attendu a Borden, a pas faire grand chose, entrainement le matin, pis sinon bin des niaiserie par moment..... vraiment plaisant XD



Merci pour les infos... mais tu ne pouvais pas travailler en attendant? J'ai entendu dire qu'ils ont toujours besoin que les gens s'impliquent pour faire du travail quel qu'il soit.

Si j'attends aussi longtemps, j'espère pouvoir remplir mes journées en étant utiles sinon ça pourrait être bien long 

Alea


----------



## Schifty (4 Aug 2010)

En fait ta raison, mais le problème au PRETC a Borden, c'est que c'est dirigé par des réservistes. Ils veulent pas perdre leur poste parce que les nouveaux qui attendent on trouver une jobine ailleur au Canada sur une base pour attendre leur cours. Fack ills envoient tres peu de monde vers ces poste la. 

Si on prend le CISQFT a Valcartier qui joue le même rôle, eux c'est des réguliers et c'est beaucoup plus encadré versus nos anglo-milice de l'Ontario.


----------



## hmorneau (14 Aug 2010)

Je dirais que le délai d'enrôlement varie beaucoup tout dépendant si c'est comme soldat ou officier qu'on fait l'enrôlement. Officier il n'y a que des cours en Janvier et Septembre. Donc s'il n'y a plus de place en janvier, votre dossier vient d'être repousser en septembre. C'est ce qui est arrivé avec moi, donc j'ai attendu environ 1 an.  Mais là je pars le 4 septembre, soit dans 3 semaines. Tout vient à point à qui sait attendre. De plus, ça nous laisse le temps de chercher de l'information, de réfléchir, etc.


----------



## Nic22Bast (19 Jul 2012)

Bonjour, 

J'ai appliquer aujourd'hui pour les métiers d'infanterie et artillerie. Je sais que les places sont très limité. J'ai un T.E.N.S et je suis en bonne condition physique (je m'entraine 5 jours semaine, jogging, muscu) et je joue beaucoups au hockey sur glace. Je suis confiant et déterminé et je fais en faire preuve aux tests et entrevue. Le recruteur ma dit que sa pourrais prendre environs un mois avant de recevoir un appel pour mon TAFC. Après est-ce que je pourrais avoir une petite idée du temps d'attente juqu'a l'assermentation? Je veux savoir si je vais attendre plus d'un an... ou bien environ 6 mois plus ou moin.

Merci de m'aider!


----------



## greythunders99 (21 Aug 2012)

Bonjour,

J'ai completé mes papiers et suis allée les porter le 15 mai 2012, à l'unité de la réserve la plus près de chez moi. J'ai reçu un appel environ 1 semaine plus tard pour des informations, en me demandant s'il me dérangeait de travailler à St-Hubert, puisqu'il y avait des postes ouverts pour mon premier choix de métier (Tech. d'armement). J'Ai répondu que ça ne me dérangerait pas du tout. Environ une semaine plus tard, j'ai reçu un appel pour avoir mon numéro de matricule cadet, que je n'avais pas à ce moment-là. Depuis, je n'ai plus de nouvelles... Est-ce à cause que l'été arrivait au moment où j'ai fait ma candidature ? Devrais-je téléphoner (je ne sais même pas où est mon dossier...) ? 

J'ai reçu un autre relevé du ministère celui-ci à jour et j'ai maintenant mon numéro de matricule de cadets, devrais-je téléphoner pour leur demander s'il faut que je leur achemine ?


----------



## greythunders99 (24 Aug 2012)

greythunders99 said:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai completé mes papiers et suis allée les porter le 15 mai 2012, à l'unité de la réserve la plus près de chez moi. J'ai reçu un appel environ 1 semaine plus tard pour des informations, en me demandant s'il me dérangeait de travailler à St-Hubert, puisqu'il y avait des postes ouverts pour mon premier choix de métier (Tech. d'armement). J'Ai répondu que ça ne me dérangerait pas du tout. Environ une semaine plus tard, j'ai reçu un appel pour avoir mon numéro de matricule cadet, que je n'avais pas à ce moment-là. Depuis, je n'ai plus de nouvelles... Est-ce à cause que l'été arrivait au moment où j'ai fait ma candidature ? Devrais-je téléphoner (je ne sais même pas où est mon dossier...) ?
> 
> J'ai reçu un autre relevé du ministère celui-ci à jour et j'ai maintenant mon numéro de matricule de cadets, devrais-je téléphoner pour leur demander s'il faut que je leur achemine ?



Finalement, j'ai eu une réponse aujourd'hui, il faut que je les rappelle lundi pour le TAFC !


----------



## jb7 (28 Aug 2012)

Personnellement j'ai appliqué pour la force régulière le 1er juin 2012 , par la suite j'ai appelé  à tous les 15-20 jours .
Jeudi le 23 août le centre de recrutement m'a appelé pour me donner rendez vous le 28 Août 2012 ( Aujourd'hui)  pour mon test d'aptitude ( Qui c'est tres bien déroulé , enfin j’espère puisqu'ils nous donnent pas nos notes).
Et là j'ai rendez vous le 12 Septembre 2012 pour mon test médicale et mon entrevue, inutile de vous dire que j'ai vraiment hâte  ;D

Je crois que mon processus c'est déroulé quand même assez vite , du moin pour l'instant.

Mes 3 choix de carrière étais( et sont toujours )
1- Infanterie
2- Sapeur de combat
3- Soldat de blindé

Désolé pour la mauvaise structure de mon post et les fautes 
Bien à vous, jb7


----------



## greythunders99 (29 Aug 2012)

jb7 said:
			
		

> Personnellement j'ai appliqué pour la force régulière le 1er juin 2012 , par la suite j'ai appelé  à tous les 15-20 jours .
> Jeudi le 23 août le centre de recrutement m'a appelé pour me donner rendez vous le 28 Août 2012 ( Aujourd'hui)  pour mon test d'aptitude ( Qui c'est tres bien déroulé , enfin j’espère puisqu'ils nous donnent pas nos notes).
> Et là j'ai rendez vous le 12 Septembre 2012 pour mon test médicale et mon entrevue, inutile de vous dire que j'ai vraiment hâte  ;D
> 
> ...



Fais-tu affaire avec le centre de recrutement de Montréal ? 

Moi aussi, j'avais été appelé le 23 août. J'ai passé mon test d'aptitudes le 27 août et je suis cédulé pour mon test médical et mon entrevue le 11 septembre. (Test physique le 5 sept) .

Bonne chance à toi aussi, avec une journée d'intervalle  .


----------



## ken.w2402 (29 Aug 2012)

Bonjour, moi aussi je m'en vais dans l'infanterie, mais en tant qu'officier. 

Voici mon cheminement pour donner une idée aux intéressés:

Centre de recrutement: Montréal 
Régulière/réserve: Régulière
Choix d'emploi 1: Officier d'infanterie
Choix d'emploi 2: Officier des blindés
Choix d'emploi 3: Pilote
Date d'application: 3 mai 2011, en personne au centre de recrutement de Montréal
Premier appel reçu: mi-juillet 2011
Test d'aptitude: 27 juillet 2011
Examen médical: 4 août 2011 (problèmes de boisson & de vision mis en doute, dossier envoyé à Ottawa pour être vérifié)
Entrevue pour officier d'infanterie: 15 août 2011

Entre août et décembre 2011, j'ai diminué ma consommation d'alcool et par la suite consulté un médecin civil omnipraticien pour valider mon état de santé. Confirmé d'être en très bonne santé, j'ai soumis le rapport du médecin au centre de recrutement vers mi-décembre.

Ajouté à la liste de mérite: décembre/janvier 2012
Position offerte: 27 janvier 2012 (refusée dû à un conflit d'horaires)
2e offre: 21 juin 2012 (acceptée)
Mise à jour médicale: 13 juillet 2012
Mise à jour d'entrevue: 24 juillet 2012
Enrôlement: 10 octobre 2012
Début de QMBO: 29 octobre 2012


----------



## jb7 (30 Aug 2012)

greythunders99 said:
			
		

> Fais-tu affaire avec le centre de recrutement de Montréal ?
> 
> Moi aussi, j'avais été appelé le 23 août. J'ai passé mon test d'aptitudes le 27 août et je suis cédulé pour mon test médical et mon entrevue le 11 septembre. (Test physique le 5 sept) .
> 
> Bonne chance à toi aussi, avec une journée d'intervalle  .



Effectivement je fais bien affaire avec le centre de recrutement de Montréal .
Tu t'es enroller pour quel métier ?
Bonne chance à toi pour ton test médicale, physique et ton entrevue!!!


----------



## greythunders99 (30 Aug 2012)

jb7 said:
			
		

> Effectivement je fais bien affaire avec le centre de recrutement de Montréal .
> Tu t'es enroller pour quel métier ?
> Bonne chance à toi pour ton test médicale, physique et ton entrevue!!!



Salut, 

Voici les postes pour lesquels j'ai appliqué,

1er choix: Technicienne d'armement 
2e choix: Infanterie
3e choix: Sapeur de combat

Je sais qu'il y a des places disponibles dans le métier de mon premier choix, donc j'espère l'avoir . Je serais donc à ce moment au 34e Bataillon des Services du Canada (Garnison de St-Hubert) .  

Merci beaucoup ! 

À toi aussi !


----------

